# Conflict of Interest



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stopped by the supply house and a few union guys at the supply house were trying to spread the gospel of the brotherhood. I told the supply house branch manager that I didn't appreciate the sermon.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> Stopped by the supply house and a few union guys at the supply house were trying to spread the gospel of the brotherhood. I told the supply house branch manager that I didn't appreciate the sermon.


-1 3D point for trolling


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Good for you Cletis, stand up for yourself.


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

Everyone has free will. Listen or Don't. Easy.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I have *no* COI with anyone who preaches brotherhood , or collectivism. 

I have a *huge* COI with anyone using it to gain a leg up 

Those who understand that difference understand brotherhood & collectivism

~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont think a supply house is an appropriate venue, they should stick to selling material not politics.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Stopped by the supply house and a few union guys at the supply house were trying to spread the gospel of the brotherhood. I told the supply house branch manager that I didn't appreciate the sermon.


Where these guys employees of the supply house or customers?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You should have punched them out. No don't do that.

Get a sign or better still a T-shirt with appropriate wording on it and stand around the place. See what happens.

Or you could join the union...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Stopped by the supply house and a few union guys at the supply house were trying to spread the gospel of the brotherhood. I told the supply house branch manager that I didn't appreciate the sermon.


Is there anybody you like :laughing: ?


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Unions been good to me, not 100% awesome, but what is nowadays. I respect your opinion Chris.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Stopped by the supply house and a few union guys at the supply house were trying to spread the gospel of the brotherhood. I told the supply house branch manager that I didn't appreciate the sermon.


I've had the same thing. Typically I just let them talk. They remind me of the ultra-religious folks who go to college campuses with signs and placards and make a lot of noise and basically just annoy people. 

I did have one time with two guys I knew. One I worked with for several months previously. It was almost comical. Everything they said seemed scripted, no joke. 
Well, I see one of them about 2 years later in a deli. TOTALLY different tune. He was going on and on. F-them, F-that, working only 4 months a year, politics, etc. On the inside I was laughing, on the outside all I could say was "Oh wow man. That sucks."
The kicker is when I saw them in the supply house two years earlier they were getting material for their side business, not for their regular job.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I've had the same thing. Typically I just let them talk. They remind me of the ultra-religious folks who go to college campuses with signs and placards and make a lot of noise and basically just annoy people.
> 
> I did have one time with two guys I knew. One I worked with for several months previously. It was almost comical. Everything they said seemed scripted, no joke.
> Well, I see one of them about 2 years later in a deli. TOTALLY different tune. He was going on and on. F-them, F-that, working only 4 months a year, politics, etc. On the inside I was laughing, on the outside all I could say was "Oh wow man. That sucks."
> The kicker is when I saw them in the supply house two years earlier they *were getting material for their side business*, not for their regular job.


And charging $30 an hour....:laughing::no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if the supply house is union there is no conflict of interest.

Of course, that doesn't have any bearing on the fact that this is a troll thread.

Hi Cletis.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Good luck with that one Chris.....Chances are the big Union contractors do a lot more money in business than the small Non-Union shops......They know where their bread is buttered. I might buy $100k worth of materials while they are buying $1-2 million worth. 

I could care less what they say and where they say it. Pros and cons to both sides of the equation.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> I've had the same thing. Typically I just let them talk. They remind me of the ultra-religious folks who go to college campuses with signs and placards and make a lot of noise and basically just annoy people.


Why do you hate Christians so much? You never miss an opportunity to pick on them.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Is there anybody you like :laughing: ?



Good point.:laughing::laughing:


----------

